
For the New Team Lead: The First Six Things You Should Know - bo_Olean
http://www.softwarequalityconnection.com/2011/03/for-the-new-team-lead-the-first-six-things-you-should-know/
======
nopassrecover
I was looking forward to this article based on the title, but I found it short
on substance. It boiled down to "Communicate" which is the generic advice for
any management-style role.

~~~
bo_Olean
just realized you gave one single word to hit those six things.

